# Garpal Gumnut's Charts



## Garpal Gumnut (15 August 2008)

I use metastock explorations to find possibles.

One exploration I use is ps consolidation breakout.

This is what it gave me tonight.
with comments
it gives both breaks down and up

zim  zimbabwe  wtf
tcq  down  had them sold out
tso  down
sal  low vol
mdl  down
hst   down
gns  down  what a surprise 
fcl  see chart  a nice company
fea  wtf
ajl ok  

wtf is a north queensland expression of surprise derision and awe all mixed in.

i've uploaded chart for fcl but it doesn't show on preview. have a look at it elsewhere if it doesn't load, its interesting.


gg



so I'm looking at fcl


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2008)

No real follow through on volume with FCL.

I'll keep an eye on it.

A useful trendline.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2008)

Its retraced but seems to be holding on the close above a previous support resistance line.

FCL


gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2008)

Nothing much to report on fcl. Moving up slowly, very little volume. Almost an ascending triangle.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2008)

Whether you call it a trading range or a triangle, its making headway up. If it nudges over 1.44 and closes there on higher volume I'll have to have a punt.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2008)

Its now time to buy. Its broken out of the triangle on much higher volume. And its closed over my stated entry point. Lets hope it retraces a bit tomorrow to get a better price.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2008)

I had planned to buy this stock yesterday but had a new camera and a Cairns bird wing butterfly has taken up residence in one of our vines. One thing led to another and before I knew where I was my apertures had taken over my fstops and it was 4.30 pm. Today I saw FCL shoot up again , went fishing and came back at 3pm. Luckily for me it had retraced to the top of the triangle and I was able to pick up 13500 @ 1.46 before the close.

My stop loss is at 1.26 which is the recent low amd also a fib retracement of 50% from the recent low to the recent high.

Wish me luck.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2008)

The day after I buy a stock for me is an anxious one. I follow the price frequently I'm afraid, good anxiety making behaviour. This little darling opened lower and hit a low of 1.42 then wobbled just below my buy price of 1.46 and then closed higher at 1.49. 

I'll just check end of day prices from now on with this one. Thats what I do anyway, I don't know if anyone else does similar?

gg


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2008)

When I'm in my usual place - in front of the screen all day - I watch every stock I own constantly. Even the long termers happy to ride out large ranges. Hmm, don't own anymore of those now, but anyway, yes, watch all day. I suppose it's my job.....

Good that FCL bounced off that $1.45 support....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2008)

Yes it was good to see it bounce off 1.45. 

Its nice to know I'm not the only one who watches the screen as I do.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

After a week in this stock, it has moved up above my entry point which was at 1.46, above the ascending triangle. 

Its showing nice higher highs and lows from the recent low.

I was anxious with the drop in the xao, but it didn't seem to affect fcl

Any ideas on a target for this stock.

My stop loss remains at 1.26

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 September 2008)

On a day when the majors initially got smacked I thought this morning my buying of FCL recently was the height of madness. For some reason it defied the general mayhem and finished over 4% up. If I didn't have my money tied up in this it might actually be interesting. $1.26 remains my stoploss. Its at 1c above my buyin price tonight.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 September 2008)

FCL closed at 1.53 today. A good gain in this market. As you may see from the chart above its in a trading range. Lets see if it breaks out above the top of this tr, the next test will be 1.75/1.80. But first it has to get above 1.57/1.60. Jaysus I hate talking about my trades. Its bad luck. But I like pushing luck, so no better time than an XAO beartrend to test myself.

gg

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 September 2008)

It closed at 1.45 today. At least its not MQG. And its an Agribusiness, I am told it is wise to hold these at present.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2008)

Not as good an advance as MQG today but at least it advanced up. Chart looks nice. $1.50 now. In a classical uptrend, even a channel for traders.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 September 2008)

Its now 11c above my buy in price at 1.57 tonight. Its in a nice up channel. The turmoil about seems to have had no effect on fcl. 

Its a nice chart, lets hope fcl behaves itself !

gg


----------



## nomore4s (24 September 2008)

Good luck GG, going ok atm.

I had a trade in FCL a while back, in on 11.08.08 @ $1.315 stopped out on 25.08.08 @ $1.335 for a B/E trade, pity I didn't manage to stay in it a bit longer (another 7 days would have been good, lol) but tight stops are a must for me atm in this market especially when long


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2008)

Well my stock has touched my buy in price from a few weeks ago, but still remains in an uptrend.

Its a weird time to be investing/trading. The end of the world may be nigh!

I may add to my position on Monday, probably buying another 5-700 shares in this stock.

The trend remains. The channel remains. The end is nigh !!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2008)

I do like symmetry in my trades. This darling has popped out of its channel though.

All this kerfuffle in the markets makes my trade look parlous. 

My stop loss is 1.26.

I didn't add to my original buy.

It all depends on how the market reacts to a mob of dills in the US Congress tonight.

Luck will decide.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 October 2008)

I exited this trade at 1.235 and 1.22.

Some you win and some you don't.


gg


----------



## JTLP (8 October 2008)

Hi GG...

Are you back in CVN yet? They have achieved and even exceeded expectations and are moving on track nicely. You know the drill about them...would you add to your positions for the long haul on this puppy?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 October 2008)

I'm a very long term holder of bhp. 8 12 18 in the past from memory. Sorry 13 during one of the crashes.

So the word says we are in the crash of al lifetime.

If this is the case lets be cintrarian.

If this stock dips below $24 I'm in like flynn.

A chart is enclosed.


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2008)

I think anywhere between $20-25 could be a good LONGGGGG term opportunity. 

I sold my long term holding in this (bought at $13) at $36 around Sep last year, and have been waiting for the credit thingy to unravel before jumping in long again. 

Just not sure how must unravelling is to come...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 October 2008)

Agree totally Kennas.

Unravvvveeeeeeelllllling is the present.

gg


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2009)

This was a good pick up down there GG, I wonder if it'll have another major correction, or if that was it?


----------

